# Guess the collection date?



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

A bit like "Guess the weight/date of the baby" 

Our van was ordered for March (again),BUT what will be the first date the dealer can give us to collect it ? 

£20 voucher(famous HighSt.Store)to the "Factor" that guesses correctly :roll: 

Submit your chosen date between 1st March-9th April that's 40 days, 1 date per subscriber.

If we collect van after the 9th £20 cash goes to "our" Help4Heroes charity.

Please join in and give our awaited delivery a fun element, who knows you may gain some lovely goodies for your store cupboard. 

bon chance! brens


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> ....the first date the dealer can give us to collect it ?


From bitter experience this is not necessarily the date you actually _will_ collect it.

Put me down for 30th March as the date you actually drive it away.

G


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Grizzly, we have also got the T.shirt !

knowing there is a good chance this money will go to charity is all part of the "fun".
Thanks for joining in :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going to be optimistic.

It will the 1st of March *2011* !!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

April the 1st unless there making a *fool* of you :lol:

*OR* April 5th


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Pippin if it's that late then it's £100 to charity and me back in a tent, just as 

in '07 when the van turned up in June(not March) with the wrong engine

size (we have serious previous)!

Come on Moblee is it the 1st April or the 5th? no messing with me :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*guess*

Make? Model? Dealer?

29th March 2010


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

9th april if you are lucky 

please also see my competition

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80170-.html

even if all you do is give it a bump


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

I reckon its the 8th April but hope for you that's it's earlier than that. What are you getting?
lala


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive looked into my crystal balls and the number I see is 294.
This may be the date you take delivery after the warrenty work is completed. :? 

So take it as 29 /4/2010
Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm feeling so encouraged  

Good try Lala and teemyob but if I reveal the dealer/make/model the dealer may join in and guess right :wink: 

All will be revealed in due course, the only clue is it is British built, and it was ordered at Oct NEC and requested for March'10 the only additional dealer work is a further 3pin socket.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Sallytrafic what does bump it up mean? :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Based on my experience ,the 1st of May.
I do hope i`m wrong.



Les


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

17th March, St Patricks Day, waaaaaa heeeeyyyyyyyy 8O


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Shinyfiat I think you may be psychic, maybe not the date BUT you have almost got the registration plate 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Speaking to a dealer today and he feels sure you will have it this side of christmas    

dave p


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

15th March 2010    

Peter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> Sallytrafic what does bump it up mean? :lol:


If you reply to someone's post that post goes to the top of the forum and more people see it - including those who missed it before it was pushed onto the second or third page and so "lost".

If you, or anyone else, feels your post has sunk too quickly then you can reply but only write "bump" in the message box and so make the post visible again.

G


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess 20th March.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the 3rd April is still free......

Dave

I do hope I'm wrong and that you will have it in time for an Easter break!


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

7th April 2010 at 11.45am!


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Lots of dates left to guess.........leaving out the 1st week of March which is soooooo unlikely (I know so is the rest of March)!

March 8,9,10,11,12,13,14, 16, 18,19, 21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28 31,

April 1,2, 4, 6, 8, ...............remember if the van is collected after the 9th April I give the money to Help4Heroes.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

31st March - my Border Terrier's birthday so good things happen on this day. Chris


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Please God you are right Chris, and if so I will throw in a birthday treat for the dog :lol:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

heard from dealer today our March collection is definitely not happening  not .

Expected date for it to be delivered to dealer 9th April (Sallytrafic) which is the last date before money goes to Help4heroes.

Thanks to those who joined in and had a guess, none of you are at all surprised are you :roll: especially dave p :lol:

I might just book that Christmas meet at Canterbury nice and local for our first trip


----------

